# Probably a long shot (Boost Gauge in Dash)



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

This probably won't work but has anyone ever stuck an aftermarket boost gauge where the existing one was and how big of a bitch is it to do if it is possible.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hell Yeah Bro!!!!!!!!!!! I Just Did It And I Put An Oil Pressure Gauge In. It Looks Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Will Take A Digital Picture And Send It To You.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

25/8s WORKS PERFECTLY- SLIDES RIGHT IN TOO- IT SITS REALLY NICE.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

K cool this is awesome news. Post pics when possible


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey I forgot to ask where did you buy the gauge? Internet? If you did please supply a link


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

got it from my distributor- I used 2 5/8 autometer sport comps. I will send the pic today, Im at the shop changing the passenger side exhaust gasket-- sorry it has taken me so long.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No prob. I got a question though... They are electronic and run off the boost sensor from what I know (I took out the gauges today to change the backlights) does autometer make electric boost gauges like that or do I have to tie into the turbo somehow. Also since both gauges are in one pod do I have to replace the other one also??


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What I did was replaced the boost gauge on the right with the autometer and jumped the vacuum line off the fuel pressure regulator. With the oil pressure guage Im going to jump it off a block the hooks up with the stock fuel pressure gauge- you generally cant just hook an aftermarket gauge up to a stock electrical line b/c they dont read right. That is why you have to take 30 trips to the hardware store for the right fittings and it gets to be a pain in the ass


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I just sent those pictures to you hotmail address man.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

pics didn't come through


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah it came back to me- try it now- I had to hunt down your address.


----------

